# MK4 12v big turbo Firewall & Rain tray clearance



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello guys, looking to re-live my VR6 turbo glory days from about 10 years ago, just snagged a 2001 12v with 79k miles on it for a dedicated turbo project. I am in parts gathering mode and am leaning towards the ATP manifold, I have my mind set on a T4 6262 and am worried about rain tray clearance.

Any mk4 guys top mounting turbos with the atp mani? seems the mk3's have better clearance, or should i grab a kinetic manifold.


Engine bay on my old gti mk4 ~2008 ish time frame, little t3/t4 on a kinetic mani


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

The ATP manifold & 6262 even with S-cover will clear the rain tray.


----------



## Dhandley01 (Feb 19, 2014)

ATP manifold and 6266 and didn't fit on my mk4 VRT, but it came pretty close so I don't see why the 6262 wouldn't fit.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Dhandley01 said:


> ATP manifold and 6266 and didn't fit on my mk4 VRT, but it came pretty close so I don't see why the 6262 wouldn't fit.


What compressor housing did you have? I am looking at the SP cover, and where you top mounted with the compressor on the pax side?


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm running a 6265 t3 .81 with an atp manifold on my mk4 and it fits fine. You should be good.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

My clearance has been fine, compressor mounted driver's side.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

You start running into clearance issues when it looks like this. The cold side compressor has about a mm of clearance from the top left of the rain tray. I'm just going to cut it out so that it can have some room if it moves a little.




























With the SRI painted up.


----------



## Dhandley01 (Feb 19, 2014)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> What compressor housing did you have? I am looking at the SP cover, and where you top mounted with the compressor on the pax side?


meant s366 lol and comp housing on drivers side


----------

